

On Task Systems - evantahler
http://blog.evantahler.com/blog/on-task-systems.html

======
roskilli
Looks similar to what Kue <http://learnboost.github.com/kue/> already does. I
wish node had less fragmentation and more consolidation on these types of
libraries/frameworks.

Nice article breaking down the features and patterns of queue/task engines if
nothing else!

~~~
evantahler
Cool! I haven't heard of Kue. I'll take a look!

Source for the curious: <https://github.com/learnboost/kue>

------
nolliesnom
The article's statement "Putting them within a transaction is also no good, as
you can't read and make decisions on the result (is the result of the select
null?)" is not correct. You can implement task assignment in a SERIALIZABLE-
capable RDBMS using a single "UPDATE ... SET assigned_to = 'me' WHERE
assigned_to IS NULL" statement, or the equivalent of "SELECT FOR UPDATE" at
the beginning of a transaction in order to examine the row in advance.

~~~
evantahler
good call, I'll update that.

I generally assume mySQL's feature-set, which I probably shouldn't do without
clarification.

------
SeoxyS
In my experience, I've found that it is much more reliable to use message
queues instead of databases as the backing for job scheduling.

Learning a complex but powerful MQ like Rabbit can be a little bit of a chore,
but it more than pays off in the long run.

